# Tach Install lets stay on topic...



## wonder1872001 (Oct 4, 2005)

Alright i guess the other thread i was reading was closed...and it pretty much got off topic...due to "ricer name calling and such" I'm new at this whole thread stuff so I kinda got tired of looking through threads for info on how to install a tach on a 2004 spec v. I got the autometer tach adapter and brought my car to a local car shop in town... they installed my a/f ratio and my turbo/vac guage pillar cluster but they said they couldnt get a reading on the tach and the lil reading they did get was incorrect so...if anyone has any constructive information on this please let me know via email or w/e [email protected]...


----------



## wonder1872001 (Oct 4, 2005)

wonder1872001 said:


> Alright i guess the other thread i was reading was closed...and it pretty much got off topic...due to "ricer name calling and such" [email protected]...




shut up ricer LOL...everyone that has an import to me is a ricer i mean isnt that how the term first started domestic against 4 bangin imports and such...


----------



## Lazarus_023 (Jun 3, 2003)

huh... flamin yourself to save us the trouble?


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

First of all...why would you install a tach in a car that already has a tach?
second...Y not use the same source as the Tach thats already in your car?


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

Why dont you just get shift light and be done with it? You already have a tach so why are you wasting money you could spend on other things on a tach you already have?


----------



## wonder1872001 (Oct 4, 2005)

HATEnFATE said:


> First of all...why would you install a tach in a car that already has a tach?
> second...Y not use the same source as the Tach thats already in your car?


ok for your first the answer is called upgradin u kno make your car looks nice...and u cant use the same source bc it doesnt work...and i tried the tach adapter...and for the other guy that said just get the light and save money money is not the issue the issue is gettin the tach to read so if anyone has constructive answers that actually answer the question come back to me...and please noone try to tell me they look ugly cuz there already installed and everyone thats seen em thinks there hot http://www.ratehispanic.com/view.php?i=42508


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

Mabye everyone thats seen them is ricey? I think it's ugly so there. HA

Your on this board for help. Have you traced any wires? do you know what your supposed to tap into? Have you read the installation instructions? do you have any elecretical knowlege? do you have a multimeter? do you know how to use a multimeter? do you know where your ignition coil is? do you know where the ECU is? do you know what will happen if you hit the wrong wire? Do you value your warranty? 

All VERY important question....Those will help you figure out if you should be doing this yourself.


----------



## wonder1872001 (Oct 4, 2005)

HATEnFATE said:


> Mabye everyone thats seen them is ricey? I think it's ugly so there. HA
> 
> Your on this board for help. Have you traced any wires? do you know what your supposed to tap into? Have you read the installation instructions? do you have any elecretical knowlege? do you have a multimeter? do you know how to use a multimeter? do you know where your ignition coil is? do you know where the ECU is? do you know what will happen if you hit the wrong wire? Do you value your warranty?
> 
> All VERY important question....Those will help you figure out if you should be doing this yourself.


ok the spec v is a distributorless car and on the ecu it has no tach output. a lot of ppl said its pin 36 blue/orange i downloaded a nissan service repair manual from phatg20.net there is no wire comming from pin 36 let alone any blue/orange wires on the ecu. so i started to take out the guage cluster and decided to start from there and tap into wires since theres way less there and a lot of ppl are sayin just to run it off the car tach.warranty is gone thats y im messin with it now...


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

HATEnFATE said:


> First of all...why would you install a tach in a car that already has a tach?
> second...Y not use the same source as the Tach thats already in your car?


Stock tachs aren't as accurate as a nice autometer or such tach.

On my super AFR there is a little difference expecially at high RPMs


----------



## wonder1872001 (Oct 4, 2005)

HATEnFATE said:


> second...Y not use the same source as the Tach thats already in your car?


i can't find the source and if im lucky and knew the source im not even sure if it was bc i cant get it to read for my car


----------



## wonder1872001 (Oct 4, 2005)

thread finished finally got it to work and they said it couldnt be done lol


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

you should post what all you used and a how to for others having the same problems.


----------



## wonder1872001 (Oct 4, 2005)

xbrandonx said:


> you should post what all you used and a how to for others having the same problems.


i used the autometer tach adapter 9117 ran the wires the way it said and it worked just make sure u follow the directions closely...


----------



## 02spec1v (Nov 2, 2005)

I'm having the same problem installing a shift light I got. People keep telling me all these different combo of wires to tap into. Let me know how you got it done. Thanks


----------

